# target sponsor



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey guys, do any of you know if bear archery will sponsor target shooters. and for any brand do you know what it takes to get sponsored.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

you have to go to shoots and be good and get recognized, but i have never seen and of the top target pros shooting bear...just sayin


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

ya i went to the sunrise 3d shoot out and i didnt see anyone sponsored by bear


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You need to shoot good, but you also have to support who you shoot for and be very helpful. you also need to not try for free stuff...

If your serious, the first thing you need to do is create a shooter resume


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

all of my staff spots are for small companies. so not much knowledge in stuff that big. Bear is mostly a hunting company. they probably arent gonna sponsor you in target.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bear is not in the target business 
there are very few people sponsered by bear mainly 3D shooters 

but the first thing you do if you want to get sponsored is get with a pro shop 
get on the the pro shops staff and then the shop will help you out with bigger sponsors


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> bear is not in the target business
> there are very few people sponsered by bear mainly 3D shooters
> 
> but the first thing you do if you want to get sponsored is get with a pro shop
> get on the the pro shops staff and then the shop will help you out with bigger sponsors


+1 This is exactly what needs to happen if you really want to get into this. Get to know the guys at your local shop, be helpful, see what happens.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the only shop around is basspro and to me that sounds like a big sponsor


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

you have no other shops around you???


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the only shop is bear mountain archery wich is like an hour and a half away and basspro like 30 minutes away


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bigbulls10 said:


> the only shop is bear mountain archery wich is like an hour and a half away and basspro like 30 minutes away


then i would say that is realy your only option 
because i dont think basspro sponsors people


----------

